# Help support legalization of marijuana



## Unregistered (Jul 25, 2005)

Help support our cause. You can get stickers, shirts, mugs, hell even dog shirts here.
www.cafepress.com/the_legalize_it

Thanks.
Got other cool products at
www.wackythreads.com


----------

